# Will Passat wheels fit on my Jetta?



## Skirvdawg (Nov 1, 2001)

I was looking through the DriverGear catalogue and really liked some of the Passat wheels in there and was wondering if they would fit on my Jetta Wagon. Do they have a different offset or bolt diameter that would make it difficult or impossible?


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Will Passat wheels fit on my Jetta? (Skirvdawg)*

No they wont. Passat wheels are 5 X 112 and Jettas are 5 X 100.


----------

